# Upgrade from 11.0p1 to 11.2 Help



## KDragon75 (Oct 16, 2018)

I know this system is a but outdated but I would like to fix that. I did a little bit of searching but cant find a way to upgrade from 11.0 to 11.2. obviously running freebsd-update fetch yields the following

```
root@system:~ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Any help will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## KDragon75 (Oct 17, 2018)

My noob is showing. This was an iocage jail, `iocage upgrade <jail_name> -r 11.1-RELEASE` seems to be working.


----------

